# Mini WSM build



## smokeydez (Jun 6, 2012)

After reading a few posts on various forums I decided to try this build out for myself. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I got the main parts from Amazon and the smaller items like hardware and paint from Home Depot. The total cost was less than $100.







First step was to collect all the necessary parts.







I use the tamale insert as a template for the holes.







With the hole locations marked and punched, I'm ready to drill. I used a combination of 3/8" and 5/8" holes. I started with the 5/8" and realized they were a little too big and went to 3/8" after the first pass. Next time I would use 1/2" for all and be consistent.







Then it's off to the paint booth (back yard). The paint was Rustoleum high heat rattle cans. Matte for the interior and gloss for the exterior. I masked off the handles to maintain their chrome finish.







After paint dried, I added the hardware. The hardware was 3/4"x3/8" stainless steel machine bolts and acorn nuts. The bolts were measured at 5" from the top and spaced every 14-3/4" around the circumference. The thermometer and probe holes are at 6" from the top.







I also used a 3/8" stainless steel nut as a spacer on the bolt to tighten it down.







Here's the portal for the temp probes.







These are the parts I used for the temp probe portal. Smallest nipple length works perfectly.







Lower grate fits perfectly on the lip of the steamer insert.







Upper grate goes on the 3 machine bolts.







Final assembly complete!

This Mini WSM was built to use at work for those long OT days and weekends.


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 6, 2012)

Very nice!!!


----------



## sprky (Jun 6, 2012)

That is so cool I like it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  very nice job on this build.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 6, 2012)

Beautiful work. I'm a little concerned about the paint on the inside but I'm sure you did your research and made sure it's safe. Mine is much uglier than your but it sure works well! You're gonna love this thing.


----------



## jrod62 (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice job Thumbs Up


----------



## lght (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow that thing looks great.  I need something like that for those weekend fishing trips.

Actually I noticed your also in So. Cal how much would you charge me for a completed unit???  I'm horrible when it comes to making anything and would gladly pay for a completed setup!!


----------



## nivekd (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks Great...gonna build a charcoal cage and ash catcher?


----------



## smokeydez (Jun 6, 2012)

It was a fun little project that I would happily do again. What part of CA are you in? I'm near the Magic Mountain/Lake Castaic area.

Not sure about the ash catcher as this is a Smokey Joe Gold, with the vents on the side, and the ashes can collect in the basin without affecting the coals much. I may build up a charcoal ring with some expanded metal, though. Or troll around HD/Lowes looking for something I could use for a ring. One thing I am also thinking of is trying to find a little rotisserie that I could mount on this bad boy. One idea I had would be to get another 32qt pot and cut it down to use as an extension to pass the skewer rod through.


----------



## gatewood iron (Jun 7, 2012)

thats pretty cool.i may do that myself just for the fun.


----------



## bama bbq (Jun 7, 2012)

Well done.  The better half saw this and has encouraged me to do it.  I can't wait.


----------



## lght (Jun 7, 2012)

SmokeyDez said:


> It was a fun little project that I would happily do again. What part of CA are you in? I'm near the Magic Mountain/Lake Castaic area..


I'm down in Newport Beach so it would be a bit of a drive, but I fish Castaic so I do get out that way from time to time.


----------



## hankaye (Jul 29, 2012)

SmokeyDez, Howdy;

Have been tryin' to find all the 'Mini' posts that I can.

Like what ya did with the place ! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I've seen alot of posts that recommend cuttin' the whole bottom out,

did you consider that option or are you testing out the 'hole' option

to see if it suites your style before cutting out the bottom ???

haven't seen any kind of follow-up yet... tho I am working from page 59

to the most recient.

I'd truly like to know as I'm-a-fixin' to do one of them myself. AReckon it's

the perfect solution for a fulltime  RV'er such as myself. Just grill or insert

mid section and smoke ...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for any thoughts ...

hank

PS. What happened with the interior paint ??? You're the first one I've seen that's done that.

No critizsm, just courious.


----------



## smokeydez (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey hank,

Yeah, I saw the other way to put the hole in the bottom by cutting the disk and going that route. But I wanted to try this way to use the pan bottom as a diffuser for the heat distribution. I think the real benefit of cutting the entire hole is that you can go higher with more coals if you decide to for longer smokes. With drilling several holes I am limited to the base of the SmokeyJoe for charcoal capacity. The one thing I did notice is that there is no real easy way to add water to the water pan in the bottom of this unit. The first smoke I did was using a tin pie pan for water below a beer can chicken. The water boiled out around 2.5 hours into the cook and I was chasing temps for the rest of the time by adjusting the vents. If the water had remained I could see this thing holding 230 for hours on end. I think the main thing is to not use the tin pan and go with a ceramic flower pot base in the bottom. This may require cutting the larger hole to fit the vertical size of the base below the lower grill grate. I think the ceramic will also take the heat better and not boil off the water too quickly. As to the paint, I've not see or tasted any difference in the food. If doing it again I would probably not paint the inside in that it will just scratch from adding and removing the grates anyways. It was just an aesthetic choice, nothing practical about it.


----------



## hankaye (Jul 31, 2012)

SmokeyDez, Howdy;

Thanks for the reply. Shame on me for not lookin' back sooner...

I do appericate your thoughts.

hank


----------



## keverhart (Aug 1, 2012)

Great Work, could you perhaps list out the items that you purchased on amazon...i.e. the pot and the thermometer? I just want to make sure that I order the right size parts.


----------



## thomas pedersen (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi where can i find the Tamale Pot that fits in the smokey joe whats the dimensions for the pot

Thomas From Denmark


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thomas Pedersen said:


> Hi where can i find the Tamale Pot that fits in the smokey joe whats the dimensions for the pot
> 
> Thomas From Denmark


Amazon.com used to have them, but a quick search revealed that all they have now is used! You need a 32quart Imusa, Vasconia or Hoffritz brand pot. In Denmark I'm not sure where you'd get one if not online.

http://www.target.com/p/imusa-32-qt-aluminum-tamale-steamer/-/A-10910892

http://www.walmart.com/ip/IMUSA-Tamale-and-Seafood-32-Quart-Steamer/13370045

Here's my ever evolving Mini-WSM. I love it and wouldn't trade it for anything!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/129771/my-5-00-craigslist-find

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/139346/more-mods-to-the-mini-wsm-double-decker


----------



## dcarch (Apr 22, 2013)

SmokeyDez said:


> --------------- One thing I am also thinking of is trying to find a little rotisserie that I could mount on this bad boy. One idea I had would be to get another 32qt pot and cut it down to use as an extension to pass the skewer rod through.


Beautiful work and nice idea.

If you have a Goodwill store or go to Goodwill on line, you may be able to find a secondhand roaster with rotisserie that you can rip out. I got mine for $15.00.

dcarch


----------



## savupoika (May 27, 2013)

Nice looking mini! How could i get that 32qt-steamer with a reasonable price to Finland...


----------

